
I downloaded an app. And suddenly, was part of the Cajun Navy - dankohn1
http://www.houstonchronicle.com/local/gray-matters/article/I-downloaded-an-app-And-suddenly-I-was-talking-12172506.php
======
bhhaskin
I can see a future for apps and systems like this. Non-profits volunteer
rescue. But 911 operators go through some pretty intense training on staying
calm and dealing with emotions during calls. It's nice to think that anyone
can jump in and help, but in reality that isn't such a good idea. For instance
a 911 operator would more than likely be better equipped to handle the mother
thinking about heading to the attic to escape the raising waters. Not just
talking the mother out of it, but handling the aftermath if not. The other
thing is a system like that needs to be fault tolerant of a dispatcher signing
off, and be able to filter out bogus calls.

------
bjelkeman-again
It is very hard to understand what it is like in situations like this, but
this was a vivid account.

